# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  What's a good database for personal use

## Jennifer Murphy

I would like to write a few database applications mainly for personal use. These are not super complex applications, but also not trivial. I am wondering if someone can recommend some good choices for me to look into. These

I have a little experience with databases (Access) and quite a bit of experience with code (VB, VBA). I have MS Office 2007 and 365. 

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------


## skhanal

You can use Microsoft SQL Express or MySQL.

----------


## Jennifer Murphy

I probably didn't state my question very clearly. Let me try again.

I have MS Office so I have Access. I've fiddled around with it a bit, but now I want to get serious about writing some usable applications. Here are a couple of examples:

Personal library. Keep track of all of my books. There are probably library apps already available, but I'd like to write my own partly as a way of learning database skills.Product ratings. Keep track of and rate various products that I frequently buy.Exercise. Keep track of my reps and sets.

So my question is: Is there something better than Access, which I already have, for my needs? I see a lot of alternatives: MySQL, TeamDesk, Knack, AxisBase, Glom, FileMaker Pro, FireBird, ....

Are any of these better for my needs than Access?

One of my criteria is user support. Access has a lot of users and a number of user communities, so getting help is fairly easy.

----------


## brad jones

skhanal's recommendations of Microsoft SQL Express and MySQL are still good. Both of these are popular and you should be able to find pletny of support and help for either on the internet.

----------


## Carrico

Which one of those would you say is more novice-friendly, Brad?

----------


## mattdc

There are three ways to do database design:

1- SQL-based databases...try SQLite or MySQL

2- No SQL-based databases...try MongoDB....it is very easy..

3- Graph-based databases....It is evolving in data science

Gradually no-sql databases are getting more popular. However, learning SQL really pays off your investment of time and efforts as it can be used in many databases like IBM, Oracle, MySQL, SAP Hana Microsoft, etc. 

Cheers,

Matt Zand
High School Technology Services
DC Web Makers
Coding Bootcamps

----------

